# What are the names of your "sketchy" neighborhoods and/or apartment complexes



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

I'm fascinated by the nice-sounding names they have given some of these Section 8 Hell holes. I'll start by listing the top trouble spots in my market (Davenport, IA/Moline, IL)...

Heatherton
Americana Park
Castlewood
Magnolia Drive
Douglas Park
Maple Ridge
Century Woods
Watertown
Spring Brook Courts
Loma Linda

Share your dreaded pick-up spots, giving the neighborhood name or apartment complex. The more non-threatening they sound, the better.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

rkozy said:


> I'm fascinated by the nice-sounding names they have given some of these Section 8 Hell holes. I'll start by listing the top trouble spots in my market (Davenport, IA/Moline, IL)...
> 
> Heatherton
> Americana Park
> ...


I live near a city called Loma Linda. It is mostly populated by Seventh Day Adventists. The entire city is vegetarian and you can't buy anything containing caffeine in the city. They also get mail delivery on Sunday instead of Saturday. There are also more people aged 100+ there than basically anywhere else. Not very sketchy in the traditional sense of the word. I just find it amusing that you're near a housing project with the same name.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

or just a post about veiled racism....low quality post


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

BestInDaWest said:


> or just a post about veiled racism....low quality post


Plenty of white people use Section 8 housing, too. I've had trashy white passengers from these complexes. TONS OF THEM!


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Not very sketchy in the traditional sense of the word. I just find it amusing that you're near a housing project with the same name.


The Loma Linda I deal with is definitely low-income, but it isn't anywhere near the worst. It's in Silvis, Illinois.

Davenport has the worst places by far. Shootings are all hours of the day in Davenport. Yesterday, a 12-year-old boy was shot dead in the early afternoon, right across the street from an establishment where I'm always picking up drunks. The mall has shootings at 10:30 in the morning. The gang-bangers aren't afraid of sunlight here.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Pine hills (AKA crime hills)
Orange Blossom Trail (OBT)
Paramore (so bad it doesn't need a nickname)
carver shores
Mercy drive (Merciless drive)
Rosemont

And the one i've had the most trouble with?

University of Central Florida.

Such nice happy names...


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

rkozy said:


> The Loma Linda I deal with is definitely low-income, but it isn't anywhere near the worst. It's in Silvis, Illinois.
> 
> Davenport has the worst places by far. Shootings are all hours of the day in Davenport. Yesterday, a 12-year-old boy was shot dead in the early afternoon, right across the street from an establishment where I'm always picking up drunks. The mall has shootings at 10:30 in the morning. The gang-bangers aren't afraid of sunlight here.


I live in an area called "The Inland Empire" and the entire place is sketchy due to it being low-income. But we are the home of the original chapter of Hells Angels, and the home town of both Frank Zappa and Sammy Hagar. I also think we are the meth capital of the planet. Hehe.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

I live in an area called "The Inland Empire" and the entire place is sketchy due to it being low-income. But we are the home of the original chapter of Hells Angels, and the home town of both Frank Zappa and Sammy Hagar. I also think we are the meth capital of the planet. We've also been declared the most dangerous city in America a couple of times. Hehe.


Oh damn, I meant to edit my post and instead I quoted it. Sorry for the duplicate post. We really need a delete function.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

SpinalCabbage said:


> I live in an area called "The Inland Empire" and the entire place is sketchy due to it being low-income


Riverside-San Bernardino, correct? I always got the impression that was sprawling suburbia.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

rkozy said:


> I'm fascinated by the nice-sounding names they have given some of these Section 8 Hell holes. I'll start by listing the top trouble spots in my market (Davenport, IA/Moline, IL)...
> 
> Heatherton
> Americana Park
> ...


Beware of Anything with tge name " Heights" attached to it !


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

rkozy said:


> Riverside-San Bernardino, correct? I always got the impression that was sprawling suburbia.


Yep. Riverside is much nicer than San Bernardino. San Bernardino is a s*** hole. I live in an adjacent city which borders Berdoo. I grew up in Berdoo.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Beware of Anything with tge name " Heights" attached to it !


Ricochet Heights
Shell Casing Park
Ballistics Crossing
Drive-By Village
187 Ridge


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I was warned many years ago not to go to Cabrini Green in Chicago, when I had to go to Chicago for work. It sounds like a nice name but heard it was very dangerous. Not sure if it’s still there.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I was warned many years ago not to go to Cabrini Green in Chicago, when I had to go to Chicago for work. It sounds like a nice name but heard it was very dangerous. Not sure if it’s still there.


They tore down Cabrini Green years ago. The demolition started in 2000, and I think the last building came down in 2011. And yes, that was one of the most violent housing projects in Chicago. When I lived near Chicago in the early 90s, I would heard about Cabrini Green all the time. Not in a good way, either.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Mallside Forest - No. Way.
Friendship Court - No. Way.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Cvillegordo said:


> Mallside Forest - No. Way.
> Friendship Court - No. Way.


What market are you driving in?


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Aurora and Denver, with the suburbs of Montghetto


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Potomac Gardens-In all my years of driving a cab, I have had NOTHING BUT TROUBLE from every job that I have taken to or from there, with one exception.

Mayfair Mansions
Paradise Manor
Green Valley.
Colmar Manor


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Mayfair Mansions
> Paradise Manor
> Green Valley.
> Colmar Manor


What lovely names those places have. Sounds like a place where you'd have your own personal chef on-site 24/7.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Some near me are:

Bloomington Grove
Lillian Court
Valencia Vista 
Horizons at Yucaipa
Siena Apartments
Little Zion Manor

But mostly we just have bad areas comprised of rental houses and small, mostly unnamed apartment buildings.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Little Zion Manor


That's where all the Zionists hang out, and plot their takeover of the world.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

rkozy said:


> That's where all the Zionists hang out, and plot their takeover of the world.


Hehe. I've dropped off there a couple of times. Nobody there is plotting anything but how to sell more meth.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

White Center
Skyway
Rainer Valley
Casino road
Enumclaw
Tacompton
Lakewood


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Miami-Dade County
Broward County


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Alltel77 said:


> Miami-Dade County
> Broward County


I recall those places being featured on the TV show Cops quite often.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

SpinalCabbage said:


> I recall those places being featured on the TV show Cops quite often.


Yep, and it's been getting worse lately.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Alltel77 said:


> Miami-Dade County
> Broward County


Those are some mighty big neighborhoods. Or are they just really big apartment complexes?


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> Enumclaw


I remember seeing that town on a map once. Weird name. Is it pronounced phonetically (EE-NUMB-CLAW) or is it some bizarre sound that does not resemble its spelling?


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

rkozy said:


> What market are you driving in?


Charlottesville, VA


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Cvillegordo said:


> Charlottesville, VA


The old stomping grounds of the Dave Matthews Band! Cool.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

BestInDaWest said:


> or just a post about veiled racism....low quality post


That what uberpeople is about...low testostrone white drivers bitkhing and moaning about having to drive blacks and how terrible all of us are....the moderators are in on it too...im constantly get kicked out and blocked when i come in and disturb their little klan meetings...and dont let Amos69 fool ya...hes one of the worst ones


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

rkozy said:


> Those are some mighty big neighborhoods. Or are they just really big apartment complexes?


The rate it's going it'll all be just massive apartment complexes, until a real hurricane hits not the barely anything ones we've had the last 10 years I've been down here.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Wonder what neighborhood the majority of these fellows come from?


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Ummm5487 said:


> That what uberpeople is about...low testostrone white drivers bitkhing and moaning about having to drive blacks and how terrible all of us are...


The only person making this about race is you. Plenty of ignorant white trash live in public housing and use rideshare services. I've one-starred more white passengers than any other race, and I don't even get a majority of white passengers where I drive.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

rkozy said:


> I remember seeing that town on a map once. Weird name. Is it pronounced phonetically (EE-NUMB-CLAW) or is it some bizarre sound that does not resemble its spelling?


It's pronounced Methville where the sheep are scared but the horses just kill the freaks.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

rkozy said:


> The old stomping grounds of the Dave Matthews Band! Cool.


My GP is moving there this summer. I am going to miss her, but I was moving as well. Great Doctor, and so is her husband.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Sheffield Towers.
Swissvale Towers.

(Basically, anything with "Towers" in the name, unless it's in Squirrel Hill.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

The majority of sketchy neighborhood in my area are due to meth and local economics, not race. Some people just think everything is about race. Sadly those types never amount to anything in life and usually end up living in the exact sketchy neighborhoods we're talking about and blame everyone else for their failure.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Ghost Town
Dog Town
Acorn Projects
Vallejo
Richmond
West Pittsburg
Jingletown
Cherryland









Oakland Hoods to Hoods: Full Tour of the Oakland Ghetto


Rare look into the streets of the Oakland ghetto as we breakdown and give tour of West Oakland, North Oakland, and East Oakland hoods




www.kulturevulturez.com


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Senator Circle, Government Row,Anything named after a Saint . . ..when the buses are 30







years old with no advertising on them , turn around. When the only cars you see are stripped and on blocks , turn around. When no one is out on the street but you , turn around.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> My GP is moving there this summer. I am going to miss her, but I was moving as well. Great Doctor, and so is her husband.


Where you moving?👀


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Being born poor is unfortunate. Remaining poor is a choice.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

SpinalCabbage said:


> The majority of sketchy neighborhood in my area are due to meth and local economics, not race. Some people just think everything is about race. Sadly those types never amount to anything in life and usually end up living in the exact sketchy neighborhoods we're talking about and blame everyone else for their failure.


Like I said above, it is not about race. In my neighborhood it's about drugs and the local economy. To limit it to race, any race, is to completely misunderstand the real cause of the problem and takes away from the real victims here which are the chldren forced to live in such neighborhoods. I can assure anyone reading this that all races are involved in the production and distribution of these drugs and all races are victimized by these drugs as well.

Largest Meth Bust in DEA History was in the Inland Empire:

2,224 pounds of meth, nearly 900 pounds of cocaine and 13 pounds of heroin









DEA announces biggest domestic bust of meth seized from homes in Moreno Valley, Perris


Federal authorities revealed details of drug raids in the Inland Empire that resulted in the largest domestic seizure of methamphetamine in the history of the U.S. Drug Enforcement Administration.




abc7.com





How Riverside became America's Drug Pipeline:









How Riverside County became America's drug pipeline


The biggest narcotics hub in the United States has been built on a web of highways, suburbia and empty desert.



www.desertsun.com





San Bernardino County remains the hub for the country's methamphetamine production:



https://www.smdailyjournal.com/news/local/socal-county-remains-nations-meth-capital/article_fc0f5bf6-86ba-5d61-a335-1327761180da.html



Cheaper and more potent meth leads to more trafficking and abuse in the Coachella Valley









I-Team: Cheaper and more potent meth leads to more trafficking and abuse in Coachella Valley - KESQ


It's widely known that opioids such as fentanyl are driving our nation's drug overdose deaths. But more people are abusing the powerful stimulant methamphetamine around the desert, according to the Drug Enforcement Agency. Other law enforcement agencies will tell you it's a drug problem that's...




kesq.com





And as I understood this thread, it was really about the idyllic sounding names they give these neighborhoods rather than the neighborhoods themselves or the people who live in these neighborhoods.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Alltel77 said:


> I saw your master Oprah's episode on DL bros. Are you into oral, anal, or shoplifting?


And there you have it!!!👆


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Like I said above, it is not about race. In my neighborhood it's about drugs and the local economy. To limit it to race, any race, is to completely misunderstand the real cause of the problem and takes away from the real victims here which are the chldren forced to live in such neighborhoods. I can assure anyone reading this that all races are involved in the production and distribution of these drugs and all races are victimized by these drugs as well.
> 
> Largest Meth Bust in DEA History was in the Inland Empire:
> 
> ...


-Blissfully ignorant


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Why limit it to apartment buildings when there are entire cities?


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Ummm5487 said:


> And there you have it!!!👆


You are so right, Her and Gayle love RB if you know what I mean.


----------



## Hellzbelz (Jun 4, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> Beware of Anything with tge name " Heights" attached to it !


Or "court", or "courts".


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Hellzbelz said:


> Or "court", or "courts".


And be aware of guys that look like this


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

All of Houston, Texas!

Worst side has to be Hwy 6 from Briar Forrest to Airport Road!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> All of Houston, Texas!
> 
> Worst side has to be Hwy 6 from Briar Forrest to Airport Road!


You left out Greenspoint ("Gunspoint").


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

SpinalCabbage said:


> The majority of sketchy neighborhood in my area are due to meth and local economics, not race. Some people just think everything is about race. Sadly those types never amount to anything in life and usually end up living in the exact sketchy neighborhoods we're talking about and blame everyone else for their failure.


It is rather annoying, isn't it.

The entire point of this thread is about names, and the sound of those names, for places that are really not so nice. It has nothing to do with race, and everything to do with the irony of words. It really is sad that everything in America now requires some kind of corresponding racial value to it.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> Why limit it to apartment buildings when there are entire cities?


I guess I was looking specifically at names of places. Cities tend to have non-descriptive names, whereas neighborhoods and especially apartment complexes really go overboard on using illustrative nouns or adjectives to sound very pleasant.

Chicago is a very dangerous place, but its name is rather non-descriptive in that regard. Riverview Terrace, on the other hand, sounds majestic and gorgeous.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Ummm5487 said:


> And be aware of guys that look like this


Please go and create a separate thread entitled, "The White Devil Has Ruined My Life Forever."

This thread isn't about race, even a little. It's about adjectives and nouns that don't necessarily correspond to the locations they describe.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

rkozy said:


> Please go and create a separate thread entitled, "The White Devil Has Ruined My Life Forever."
> 
> This thread isn't about race, even a little. It's about adjectives and nouns that don't necessarily correspond to the locations they describe.


Somewhere deep down you really believe that....so what is it...a "lets pick on the names of redlined areas that we dont pick up in that just so happen to be 99 percent black but we aint racist"


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Ummm5487 said:


> Somewhere deep down you really believe that....so what is it...a "lets pick on the names of redlined areas that we dont pick up in that just so happen to be 99 percent black but we aint racist"


I believe that black people are still treated unfairly to this day. There's no "deep down" about it.

Talking about the idyllic names of apartment complexes in your market where Uber drivers have chronic passenger issues has nothing to do with racism. Get over yourself. You're just here to stir up shit and whine.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

rkozy said:


> I believe that black people are still treated unfairly to this day. There's no "deep down" about it.
> 
> Talking about the idyllic names of apartment complexes in your market where Uber drivers have chronic passenger issues has nothing to do with racism. Get over yourself. You're just here to stir up shit and whine.


Yea ok...nothing race related in this topic...only you and the rest of uberpeople kkk brigade would say or believe that


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Ummm5487 said:


> Yea ok...nothing race related in this topic...only you and the rest of uberpeople kkk brigade would say or believe that


We are talking about the names of places and buildings where trashy *PEOPLE* give us drivers headaches.

*PEOPLE!* That means all human beings, white, black, brown, or otherwise. I'm sorry that you think the only people who live trashy lives are black people. I can't help you with that. My experience with trashy people is that they come in all ages, sexes, sizes, _and_ _colors._

Only you believe that trashy people indicates they are black. Sounds like you need to work on your own self-image.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

rkozy said:


> We are talking about the names of places and buildings where trashy *PEOPLE* give us drivers headaches.
> 
> *PEOPLE!* That means all human beings, white, black, brown, or otherwise. I'm sorry that you think the only people who live trashy lives are black people. I can't help you with that. My experience with trashy people is that they come in all ages, sexes, sizes, _and_ _colors._
> 
> Only you believe that trashy people indicates they are black. Sounds like you need to work on your own self-image.


Ok...you right and im crazy


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Ummm5487 said:


> Ok...you right and im crazy


 Finally! Something we can agree on. 😉 

I get that you're mad about the racism that goes on in America. You have a right to be mad about the injustices that go on everyday. Economic injustice is ripping this country apart, and it's no longer confined to just easily-definable racial components. We could have a very lengthy discussion on that topic, and you and I would probably agree about most of the root causes.

However,* THIS IS NOT THAT DISCUSSION!*

This is a tongue-in-cheek discussion about the "What's In A Name" theorem proposed by William Shakespeare. Why do they name these awful, dilapidated structures so deceptively. There is comedic value in hearing and dissecting some of these stories. It's about names and buildings, not race or social injustice.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

rkozy said:


> Finally! Something we can agree on. 😉
> 
> I get that you're mad about the racism that goes on in America. You have a right to be mad about the injustices that go on everyday. Economic injustice is ripping this country apart, and it's no longer confined to just easily-definable racial components. We could have a very lengthy discussion on that topic, and you and I would probably agree about most of the root causes.
> 
> ...


Im not mad about nothing...Ive been around enough to know a higher power gives everyone the justice that they deserve...if people of any race want to go through life being a azzhole then thats between them and their maker...but im not above calling things out from time to time...and anyone with a brain knows taxis and uber drivers are well known to avoid picking up black people its proven many times over..so a thread naming redlined areas "i dont pick up in" for sure has racial undertones...but ok we can do this your way!!!


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Ummm5487 said:


> .and anyone with a brain knows taxis and uber drivers are well known to avoid picking up black people its proven many times over..so a thread naming redlined areas "i dont pick up in" for sure has racial undertones...but ok we can do this your way!!!


I pick up black people all the time. If I didn't, it would be impossible to make any money doing rideshare. I don't fear black people. I don't fear white people. I don't fear brown people.

I fear *trashy* people. They're the ones who take no responsibility for their own actions. They have no respect for other people's property. They like to stir up conflict where none exists, because they are terminally mad at the world, and take it out on a complete stranger who did nothing to them.

Sound familiar?


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

rkozy said:


> I pick up black people all the time. If I didn't, it would be impossible to make any money doing rideshare. I don't fear black people. I don't fear white people. I don't fear brown people.
> 
> I fear *trashy* people. They're the ones who take no responsibility for their own actions. They have no respect for other people's property. They like to stir up conflict where none exists, because they are terminally mad at the world, and take it out on a complete stranger who did nothing to them?
> 
> Sound familiar?


Well the fact i have one of the highest uber ratings in the world and i meet my soon to be wife while driving i guess my attitude is pretty darn decent...if you cant agree with proven facts thats your problem not mines









Uber and Lyft still allow racist behavior, but not as much as taxi services


They're better, but still not perfect.




futurism.com


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Ummm5487 said:


> Well the fact i have one of the highest uber ratings in the world and i meet my soon to be wife while driving i guess my attitude is pretty darn decent...if you cant agree with proven facts thats your problem not mines


I have a 4.97 Uber rating and a 5.00 Lyft rating. Not too shabby, if I don't say so myself. That's on over 3,000 combined rides where over 50% of my passengers were persons of color.

I get along with all my passengers just fine. That's because I don't have a chip on my shoulder. You'd be amazed at how easy it is to get along with people if you don't see everything as black and white.

Literally and figuratively speaking, of course.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

rkozy said:


> I pick up black people all the time. If I didn't, it would be impossible to make any money doing rideshare. I don't fear black people. I don't fear white people. I don't fear brown people.
> 
> I fear *trashy* people. They're the ones who take no responsibility for their own actions. They have no respect for other people's property. They like to stir up conflict where none exists, because they are terminally mad at the world, and take it out on a complete stranger who did nothing to them.
> 
> Sound familiar?


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

rkozy said:


> I have a 4.97 Uber rating and a 5.00 Lyft rating. Not too shabby, if I don't say so myself. That's on over 3,000 combined rides where over 50% of my passengers were persons of color.
> 
> I get along with all my passengers just fine. That's because I don't have a chip on my shoulder. You'd be amazed at how easy it is to get along with people if you don't see everything as black and white.
> 
> Literally and figuratively speaking, of course.


You cant teach me life lessons!!! Heres what my fiance said about the day i picked her up...btw ive wowed a many of my female pax without even trying...great with women great with kids great with animals...its just the american white male I just cant seem to stomach....


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Ummm5487 said:


> You cant teach me life lessons!!!
> its just the american white male I just cant seem to stomach....


That's because everything is about race for you. And you're projecting those personal shortcomings on to everyone else around you. Seek professional help.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

rkozy said:


> That's because everything is about race for you. And you're projecting those shortcomings on to everyone else around you. Seek professional help.


You are simply making up your own reality...i showed you ample proof that I go out and give nothing but good vibes to the general public and your blind ignorant response is " And you're projecting those shortcomings on to everyone else around you." Typical white american male... operate off emotion instead of logic .


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Ummm5487 said:


> operate off emotion instead of logic ...fk off please!!!


The irony meter has stopped working after that last statement.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

rkozy said:


> The irony meter has stopped working after that last statement.


Im out here capturing the hearts and minds of the people i encounter...of all races...one of my best friends in the world is a Indian lady i met while driving her...we been tight like family for over 5 years...yet some stranger on the internet partaking in a racist thread think he has some say so about if im a good person or not just because i dont like racist azz wipes...yea ok


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Ummm5487 said:


> .yet some stranger on the internet partaking in a racist thread think he has some say so about if im a good person or not just because i dont like racist azz wipes...yea ok


You're the only person on here talking about how you hate one certain race (white) and one certain sex (male) while everybody else is just naming buildings or neighborhoods where they have experienced rude, trashy pax.

Nobody else,* except you*, is in engaging in racial disparagement. Again, your projection is clear for all to see.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

rkozy said:


> You're the only person on here talking about how you hate one certain race (white) and one certain sex (male) while everybody else is just naming buildings or neighborhoods where they have experienced rude, trashy pax.
> 
> Nobody else,* except you*, is in engaging in racial disparagement. Again, your projection is clear for all to see.


Everyone here talking has a history of posting anti black post...now its anti neighborhoods blacks live in...but ok youre right and im crazy...just carry on!!!


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Ummm5487 said:


> Everyone here talking has a history of posting anti black post...now its anti neighborhoods blacks live in...but ok youre right and im crazy...just carry on!!!


Crazy would infer there might be some sort of medical intervention that could help you. I think you might be past that point already.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Ummm5487 said:


> That what uberpeople is about...low testostrone white drivers bitkhing and moaning about having to drive blacks and how terrible all of us are....the moderators are in on it too...im constantly get kicked out and blocked when i come in and disturb their little klan meetings...and dont let Amos69 fool ya...hes one of the worst ones


I didn’t take this thread as condemning blacks or an other race. I drove many people of all races, and I drove in all different types of neighborhoods. Most of my problem pax were white, upper middle class. While I would limit my driving to areas with high crime, it’s because of the shootings and carjackings. 

And no where in this thread has anyone *****ed and moaned about driving a particular race. Therefore it is unfair to assume we’re racists. But it seems nowadays anyone can call anyone a racist.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Ummm5487 said:


> Everyone here talking has a history of posting anti black post...now its anti neighborhoods blacks live in...but ok youre right and im crazy...just carry on!!!


Please show me one of my posts I did that. Again no one seemed to mention a race, but you.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

SpinalCabbage said:


> The majority of sketchy neighborhood in my area are due to meth and local economics, not race. Some people just think everything is about race. Sadly those types never amount to anything in life and usually end up living in the exact sketchy neighborhoods we're talking about and blame everyone else for their failure.


This!!!!!!!!


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Most of my problem pax were white, upper middle class.


Ah yes, the wealthy white snobs who feel they are entitled to everything in life, and look down on those who aren't living their carefree lifestyle.

I've found the one true common thread between super rich and super poor people. They both have an entitlement mentality about everything. That's because in both cases, everything has been handed to them in life with almost no effort on their part to earn it.

The wealthy white guy who inherited his dad's billion-dollar insurance company, but was barred for too many DUIs. The poor, trashy POS you pick up in Section 8 housing so they can run to the 7-Eleven for cigarettes. They are both entitled a-holes who think Uber drivers are there to cater to their every whim.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

rkozy said:


> Ah yes, the wealthy white snobs who feel they are entitled to everything in life, and look down on those who aren't living their carefree lifestyle.
> 
> I've found the one true common thread between super rich and super poor people. They both have an entitlement mentality about everything. That's because in both cases, everything has been handed to them in life with almost no effort on their part to earn it.
> 
> The wealthy white guy who inherited his dad's billion-dollar insurance company. The poor, trashy POS you pick up in Section 8 housing so they can run to the 7-Eleven for cigarettes. They are both entitled a-holes who think Uber drivers are there to cater to their every whim.


Some of my low income pax tipped me more frequently than the upper middle class. Some who got everything handed to them are the worst for entitlement. There’s too much classism in the U.S. And too much entitlement, regardless of income. But there needs to be more kindness.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Invisible said:


> I didn’t take this thread as condemning blacks or an other race. I drove many people of all races, and I drove in all different types of neighborhoods. Most of my problem pax were white, upper middle class. While I would limit my driving to areas with high crime, it’s because of the shootings and carjackings.
> 
> And no where in this thread has anyone *****ed and moaned about driving a particular race. Therefore it is unfair to assume were racists. But it seems nowadays anyone can call anyone a racist.


theres a history with everyone here...but i know how you guys band together against reality so ima gracefully bow out...have a wonderful day


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Ummm5487 said:


> theres a history with everyone here...but i know how you guys band together against reality so ima gracefully bow out...have a wonderful day


No there isn’t. And I don’t appreciate being called a racist when I’m not. When I drove or delivered and created posts about my experiences, not once did I mention race. 

Enjoy your day.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

SpinalCabbage said:


> I live near a city called Loma Linda. It is mostly populated by Seventh Day Adventists. The entire city is vegetarian and you can't buy anything containing caffeine in the city. They also get mail delivery on Sunday instead of Saturday. There are also more people aged 100+ there than basically anywhere else. Not very sketchy in the traditional sense of the word. I just find it amusing that you're near a housing project with the same name.


Not to mention the home of the Loma Linda University Medical Center. A highly respected hospital with world class work in cancer, transplants, cardiac care and more. It's also the only private University in the top 20 rankings. I didn't know how big the hospital campus is till I became an Uber driver. You can see it off 2 freeways but can't see the scale of the hospital size.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Invisible said:


> No there isn’t. And I don’t appreciate being called a racist when I’m not. When I drove or delivered and created posts about my experiences, not once did I mention race.
> 
> Enjoy your day.


So you have never seen anti black comments on uber people huh


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Ummm5487 said:


> so ima gracefully bow out..


You lost the ability to do that 15 posts ago.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Invisible said:


> There’s too much classism in the U.S.


That's because we have an economic system that distributes wealth in just one direction: Upwards. In fact, we are driving for a company that is one of the worst examples of that economic model. Uber pays for very little. They have few assets to maintain or protect. They don't drive the cars. We do. They don't fuel up the cars. We do. They don't maintain the cars. We do.

They get virtually all of the proceeds, and we get crumbs. Collecting 90% of the proceeds for doing 10% of the work is the very definition of economic imbalance. That's why a cadre of rideshare drivers are riding out this wave on PUA. It's the only way they can get something resembling a fair wage for their investment in rideshare.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

rkozy said:


> You lost the ability to do that 15 posts ago.


So say you...but youre not important


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

what does it mean if you have none to report?


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

*"What are the names of your "sketchy" neighborhoods and/or apartment complexes"*

I have just one single dreaded pickup spot: "Greater Los Angeles Area" <<insert pre-migration UP.net giggle emoji>>


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Ummm5487 said:


> So say you...but youre not important


Your frequent replies to my posts clearly indicate otherwise.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Mash Ghasem said:


> I have just one single dreaded pickup spot: "Greater Los Angeles Area" <<insert pre-migration UP.net giggle emoji>>


So, there's really nothing "Greater" about it then? Perfect. That fits in with the contrarian nature of the question.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

SHalester said:


> what does it mean if you have none to report?


It means you're either the luckiest Uber driver in history, or you are the least judgmental person on the planet.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

rkozy said:


> So, there's really nothing "Greater" about it then? Perfect. That fits in with the contrarian nature of the question.


But a perfect sarcasmic response nevertheless <<insert pre-migration UP.net grin emoji>>


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

rkozy said:


> It means you're either the luckiest Uber driver in history, or you are the least judgmental person on the planet.


OR? I only drive during the day. OR? The areas I drive are pretty ok with no complaints on a specific address. OR I have a lot more tolerance and patience then 99.98% regular posters here do.

Lotto ORs.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

The entire NE part of our city is my no go zone. It's where crime is highest, and where covid is running ramplant as well.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

SHalester said:


> OR? I only drive during the day. OR? The areas I drive are pretty ok with no complaints on a specific address. OR I have a lot more tolerance and patience then 99.98% regular posters here do.
> 
> Lotto ORs.


I drive during the day, in a dying industrial city in the Midwest. You can still get some real troublemakers, but I'd say that is less than 5% of all rides. I'd say a good 95% of the people I drive around are tolerable. A good 50% are actually pretty cool people.

Unfortunately, all it takes is that one entitled paxhole to send a good day down the shitter. I feel pretty fortunate that rarely happens to me. Then again, I'm only driving five days per month now.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> The entire NE part of our city is my no go zone. It's where crime is highest, and where covid is running ramplant as well.


What city is this? Toronto? Your profile doesn't state specifically.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

rkozy said:


> Unfortunately, all it takes is that one entitled paxhole to send a good day down the shitter.


no doubt. Glad I haven't had one. I live in a great burb and the entire area is pretty good with the caveat only during the day. Think 99% of pax deliveries are pretty boring affairs. Point A to point B and sometimes a stop or 2 in between. No sweat, no stress, no worries....and only during the day.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Big Lou said:


> Not to mention the home of the Loma Linda University Medical Center. A highly respected hospital with world class work in cancer, transplants, cardiac care and more. It's also the only private University in the top 20 rankings. I didn't know how big the hospital campus is till I became an Uber driver. You can see it off 2 freeways but can't see the scale of the hospital size.


It's a great hospital. Loma Linda is also considered to be the safest city in which to live within the Inland Empire - though I wouldn't want to live there.



https://www.niche.com/places-to-live/search/safest-places/c/san-bernardino-county-ca/


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

SHalester said:


> no doubt. Glad I haven't had one. I live in a great burb and the entire area is pretty good


Contra Costa county? I imagine that would be pretty decent. You're far enough away from San Fransisco.

The city I live in is real good for quality pick-ups, but the rides aren't actually numerous where I live. They are in the bordering cities, where gunfire erupts all hours of the day. When people don't have jobs, and they don't give a shit, that's what they do.

I've never actually had a violent encounter with a pax, but I've been near areas where gunfire happened. People think the Midwest is all cows and farmers. It isn't. We are in the shadow of Chicago here, and we are getting all their public housing rejects.

In about five years, I don't think it will be safe to drive any hour of the day in my market.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

rkozy said:


> You're far enough away from San Fransisco.


an entire body of water between us.  I tend to decline rides to SF proper (SFO is fine, it ain't in SF); not due to safety, but because driving in SF is a pain in the wazu. And because since I won't accept pings while in SF that means 60+ minutes of dead miles.

I am close to Oakland, but again during the day, no issues. At night; forgetaboutit.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

SHalester said:


> I tend to decline rides to SF proper (SFO is fine, it ain't in SF); not due to safety, but because driving in SF is a pain in the wazu.


I hear that San Fransisco has turned into a homeless pig pen. That's shocking to me, given the city's prosperous industries. I guess all the prosperity is only going to a precious few.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

rkozy said:


> I hear that San Fransisco has turned into a homeless pig pen. That's shocking to me, given the city's prosperous industries. I guess all the prosperity is only going to a precious few.


Homelessness is having a devastating impact on all of California. In my area, like in many others, the homeless have taken to the sewer and storm tunnels. And the Santa Ana River (it seldom has water in it) has become the de facto above ground camping ground and travel route between the Inland Empire and Los Angeles for the homeless. They even live in the landscaping that decorates our freeways. As I live where the city meets the desert, I have homeless encampments within 1000 feet of my house. I see on a daily basis rideshare vehicles dropping off homeless people at the end of my street as that is as close to their camps as a car can get. These particular homeless folks utilizing rideshare are working homeless. They simply can't find affordable housing in which they are willing to live... as I have repeatedly pointed out in this thread, the low-income housing is simply not safe to live in so these people choose living in the dirt on the edge of civilization to be a more acceptable solution.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Ummm5487 said:


> So you have never seen anti black comments on uber people huh


Thats not what I wrote.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Homelessness is having a devastating impact on all of California. In my area, like in many others, the homeless have taken to the sewer and storm tunnels. And the Santa Ana River (it seldom has water in it) has become the de facto above ground camping ground and travel route between the Inland Empire and Los Angeles for the homeless. They even live in the landscaping that decorates our freeways. As I live where the city meets the desert, I have homeless encampments within 1000 feet of my house. I see on a daily basis rideshare vehicles dropping off homeless people at the end of my street as that is as close to their camps as a car can get. These particular homeless folks utilizing rideshare are working homeless. They simply can't find affordable housing in which they are willing to live... as I have repeatedly pointed out in this thread, the low-income housing is simply not safe to live in so these people choose living in the dirt on the edge of civilization to be a more acceptable solution.


That is a travesty with so many homeless across the U.S. Housing and rental units are enormously high in many areas. In Milwaukee, under the expressways and by a private university, there was a tent city with hundreds of homeless.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

SpinalCabbage said:


> as I have repeatedly pointed out in this thread, the low-income housing is simply not safe to live in so these people choose living in the dirt on the edge of civilization to be a more acceptable solution.


You mean you weren't doing it to be racist? I thought anyone who said anything critical about low-income housing was instantly a racist.

Virtually every problem in America can be traced back to one thing: Greed. Why do homes in California cost so much more than a similar-sized home in North Dakota? Greed. The materials used to make a house are the same. The labor used to build the house is the same. But, greedy real estate developers in California can charge way more, just because.

One of these days, mankind might realize all the problems they've created by simply institutionalizing an arbitrary system for measuring wealth. I'm not holding my breath, but hopefully that day will come.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

rkozy said:


> You mean you weren't doing it to be racist? I thought anyone who said anything critical about low-income housing was instantly a racist.
> 
> Virtually every problem in America can be traced back to one thing: Greed. Why do homes in California cost so much more than a similar-sized home in North Dakota? Greed. The materials used to make a house are the same. The labor used to build the house is the same. But, greedy real estate developers in California can charge way more, just because.
> 
> One of these days, mankind might realize all the problems they've created by simply institutionalizing an arbitrary system for measuring wealth. I'm not holding my breath, but hopefully that day will come.


Hehe. I am sure that whatshisface would say that these homeless people are racist for choosing to live out in the dirt rather than in these housing projects and sketchy apartments.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Hehe. I am sure that whatshisface would say that these homeless people are racist for choosing to live out in the dirt rather than in these housing projects and sketchy apartments.


He would also talk about how he is wowing all those homeless passengers with his magnetic personality. He spent a great deal of time this morning talking about how all his passengers love him. I bet the white male passengers really love hearing his bellyaching. That is, if he even accepts white males into his vehicle.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

rkozy said:


> I hear that San Fransisco has turned into a homeless pig pen.


do you know why SF county is a magnet for the homeless? Most likely isn't what you read in some article......

but yes, homeless are there. Beyond going to college in SF, I'm rarely there even tho for 30+ years I lived 12 miles away.....


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

SHalester said:


> do you know why SF county is a magnet for the homeless? Most likely isn't what you read in some article......
> 
> but yes, homeless are there. Beyond going to college in SF, I'm rarely there even tho for 30+ years I lived 12 miles away.....


Extreme liberalism would be my first guess. Why camp out in a city that doesn't want to tolerate you when you can move to 'frisco and be coddled by comparison.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Extreme liberalism would be my first guess.


that's in the ballpark, but a professor would mark that answer as incomplete.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

SHalester said:


> that's in the ballpark, but a professor would mark that answer as incomplete.


Is the class Politics, Philosophy, Law, or Economics? My answer would vary depending on the focus of the class.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Is the class Politics, Philosophy, Law, or Economics.


there's the right answer and then there is noise that tries to answer the question. A fast google search will not provide THE answer, I'm afraid. You would need to dig. The teacher downgraded you. Sorry¿


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

SHalester said:


> there's the right answer and then there is noise that tries to answer the question. A fast google search will not provide THE answer, I'm afraid. You would need to dig. The teacher downgraded you. Sorry¿


Okay. And ouch.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

SHalester said:


> do you know why SF county is a magnet for the homeless? Most likely isn't what you read in some article......


I can't read. I'm an Uber driver.

So, you're going to have to tell me why San Francisco has a big homeless problem.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

rkozy said:


> So, you're going to have to tell me why San Francisco has a big homeless problem.


well, since you asked. The 'other' cities in the Bay Area don't offer a tenth of the homeless 'services' that SF does. Not to mention and never ending supply of tourists with $$. But mostly the services.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

SHalester said:


> well, since you asked. The 'other' cities in the Bay Area don't offer a tenth of the homeless 'services' that SF does. Not to mention and never ending supply of tourists with $$. But mostly the services.


I see. We have an abundance of waterfowl where I live, because the Mississippi River flows right through the middle of town. At every park up and down the river, there are "Do Not Feed The Animals" signs posted everywhere. People used to love feeding the ducks and Canadian Geese. Problem is, they'd leave big piles of shit everywhere and would not leave, because free food was abundant.

Sounds like San Francisco has the human version of what my market used to have with waterfowl.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Alltel77 said:


> Miami-Dade County
> Broward County


Glad I read all the responses before i posted as I would have posted the same thing.

In the Orlando are Pine Hills comes to mind.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> In the Orlando are Pine Hills comes to mind.


There are hills in Florida? I visited there last fall for four days, and never saw a single hill. This was in the Tampa-Clearwater-St. Pete area. Flat as a pancake. Great for doing some biking, though.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Frontier Guy said:


> Aurora and Denver, with the suburbs of Montghetto





SpinalCabbage said:


> I live in an area called "The Inland Empire" and the entire place is sketchy due to it being low-income. But we are the home of the original chapter of Hells Angels, and the home town of both Frank Zappa and Sammy Hagar. I also think we are the meth capital of the planet. We've also been declared the most dangerous city in America a couple of times. Hehe.
> 
> 
> Oh damn, I meant to edit my post and instead I quoted it. Sorry for the duplicate post. We really need a delete function.


Isn't that were one of the gunslingers from the OK Corral moved?


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

observer said:


> Isn't that were one of the gunslingers from the OK Corral moved?


Yeah. The Earps moved to the Inland Empire. I think one of them was the Sheriff of Colton, California which is part of the IE.

Did a search about it and came up with this page:






City of San Bernardino - Wyatt Earp







www.ci.san-bernardino.ca.us





Interesting stuff.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Yeah. The Earps moved to the Inland Empire. I think one of them was the Sheriff of Colton, California which is part of the IE.
> 
> Did a search about it and came up with this page:
> 
> ...


Whelp, 

TIL.

I've lived in LA for 50+ years.

Ida bet a good chunk of money it was San Bernadino and not San Bernardino.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

observer said:


> Whelp,
> 
> TIL.
> 
> ...


Most people pronounce it as Bernadino. Even people from here. But most here just call it Berdoo.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

rkozy said:


> I'm fascinated by the nice-sounding names they have given some of these Section 8 Hell holes. I'll start by listing the top trouble spots in my market (Davenport, IA/Moline, IL)...
> 
> Heatherton
> Americana Park
> ...


Paradise Lost.

(Located in the depths of Hell, according to the story.)

Seems I had a delivery there last week to Lucifer in a humongous gated apartment complex.

I still don't know if I am still there or where the hell I am now.

P.S.

So far I have not received any notification of a missed delivery.

However, I seemed to have signed something regarding my soul while I delivered.

Thinking it was a new TOS agreement.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

I can't think of any ghettos in traverse city region


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

rkozy said:


> There are hills in Florida? I visited there last fall for four days, and never saw a single hill. This was in the Tampa-Clearwater-St. Pete area. Flat as a pancake. Great for doing some biking, though.


How could you miss the many Mount Trashmores?






Mount Trashmore (Florida) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## DudeUbering (Sep 21, 2017)

rkozy said:


> Plenty of white people use Section 8 housing, too. I've had trashy white passengers from these complexes. TONS OF THEM!


Here in Tucson, we don't have projects, we have section 8 with a boat load of shitty apt complexes. With a demographic of (I'm guessing) 50% white 49 1/2% Mexican and 1/2% black and whatever, I can honestly say my people the "white folk" take up 50% of the Section 8..


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

rkozy said:


> I'm fascinated by the nice-sounding names they have given some of these Section 8 Hell holes. I'll start by listing the top trouble spots in my market (Davenport, IA/Moline, IL)...
> 
> Heatherton
> Americana Park
> ...


The One Ways.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

DudeUbering said:


> Here in Tucson, we don't have projects, we have section 8 with a boat load of shitty apt complexes. With a demographic of (I'm guessing) 50% white 49 1/2% Mexican and 1/2% black and whatever, I can honestly say my people the "white folk" take up 50% of the Section 8..


Guys here dont want to hear that


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

rkozy said:


> I'm fascinated by the nice-sounding names they have given some of these Section 8 Hell holes. I'll start by listing the top trouble spots in my market (Davenport, IA/Moline, IL)...
> 
> Heatherton
> Americana Park
> ...


That's an easy question to answer: Florida!


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Ummm5487 said:


> Guys here dont want to hear that


I would like to hear *the names* of these places. That was the entire point of the thread. What the racial composition is, I couldn't care less. Give me some fancy-sounding names...like Highland Fountains or Vista Hills.

It's interesting to hear the names that are given to these shitholes.


----------



## Mcwharthog (Oct 10, 2020)

Shangra La. I think most towns have a seedy hotel by that name. It is the setting of a classic novel called Lost Horizon. It is a magical place that could be either heaven or hell. Kind of like the Eagles song Hotel California.


----------



## crowuber (Feb 16, 2018)

We have an area of town in Houston near the airport it's called Greenspoint. But we all call it Gunspoint, every apartment complex is a complete nightmare. Angry shirtless men walking the streets with headphones rapping nonsense to themselves( they all gonna make it yoyoyo!) and crackheads on every corner. I've taken a lot of Hispanics who are outnumbered that live there, they are terrified of the "blax".
Avoid like the plague.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

crowuber said:


> We have an area of town in Houston near the airport it's called Greenspoint. But we all call it Gunspoint, every apartment complex is a complete nightmare. Angry shirtless men walking the streets with headphones rapping nonsense to themselves( they all gonna make it yoyoyo!) and crackheads on every corner. I've taken a lot of Hispanics who are outnumbered that live there, they are terrified of the "blax".
> Avoid like the plague.


And there you have it...what i been saying all along...this was a klan rally waiting to happen


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Ummm5487 said:


> And there you have it...what i been saying all along...this was a klan rally waiting to happen


Your histrionics over race has grown tiresome.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

crowuber said:


> We have an area of town in Houston near the airport it's called Greenspoint. But we all call it Gunspoint, every apartment complex is a complete nightmare. Angry shirtless men walking the streets with headphones rapping nonsense to themselves( they all gonna make it yoyoyo!) and crackheads on every corner. I've taken a lot of Hispanics who are outnumbered that live there, they are terrified of the "blax".
> Avoid like the plague.


Ask anyone from the Raleigh area about the whites that live in the woods in tents off Capital blvd....they come out and beg for drug money all day and steal and car jack people....they are like albino roaches


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

crowuber said:


> We have an area of town in Houston near the airport it's called Greenspoint. But we all call it Gunspoint, every apartment complex is a complete nightmare. Angry shirtless men walking the streets with headphones rapping nonsense to themselves( they all gonna make it yoyoyo!) and crackheads on every corner. I've taken a lot of Hispanics who are outnumbered that live there, they are terrified of the "blax".
> Avoid like the plague.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

rkozy said:


> Your histrionics over race has grown tiresome.


Typical hypocrisy.....but thumbs up for the guy bashing "blax" tho


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Ummm5487 said:


> Typical hypocrisy.....but thumbs up for the guy bashing "blax" tho


He didn't bash the "blax" in that post. He said the Hispanics he picked up were scared of them. It's all hearsay, and largely irrelevant to what the place is actually named, which the commenter did divulge in his reply. That's why he got the thumbs up from me. He actually named the place.

As far as rapping and being shirtless goes, all races do that. In my town, white kids are always emulating that type of behavior. Not everyone who raps is black. Eminem made quite a career for himself.

Keep obsessing about race, though. We definitely know it is the only thing YOU can talk about.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

rkozy said:


> He didn't bash the "blax" in that post. He said the Hispanics he picked up were scared of them. It's all hearsay, and largely irrelevant to what the place is actually named, which the commenter did divulge in his reply. That's why he got the thumbs up from me. He actually named the place.
> 
> As far as rapping and being shirtless goes, all races do that. In my town, white kids are always emulating that type of behavior. Not everyone who raps is black. Eminem made quite a career for himself.
> 
> Keep obsessing about race, though. We definitely know it is the only thing YOU can talk about.


It like the all white jury that use to find whites not guilty 100 percent of the time for crimes against blacks....you are one of those....nothing at all racist bout his comment huh....just go on about your life...leave me be!!!✌


----------



## crowuber (Feb 16, 2018)

Didn't mean to offend anyone, I'm literally telling my experience in the particular area. Yes there is tons of white crackheads in other areas. No I am not bashing all black people that would be untrue and silly. 
Ask any other Houston driver about Gunspoint though, they'll tell you same stuff. I'm a white guy who speaks Spanish so Hispanic people just come out and say stuff like that to me very bluntly. I had a rich Colombian girl the other day and the first thing she says to me in Spanish is she hates the blacks...
now come on that is just nonsense, I can't agree to that I just nervously laughed.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

crowuber said:


> Didn't mean to offend anyone, I'm literally telling my experience in the particular area. Yes there is tons of white crackheads in other areas. No I am not bashing all black people that would be untrue and silly.
> Ask any other Houston driver about Gunspoint though, they'll tell you same stuff. I'm a white guy who speaks Spanish so Hispanic people just come out and say stuff like that to me very bluntly. I had a rich Colombian girl the other day and the first thing she says to me in Spanish is she hates the blacks...
> now come on that is just nonsense, I can't agree to that I just nervously laughed.


Ive once had a car of co workers...
One Arab one African one Chinese and one Hispanic....the convo was like a therapy session of them speaking on their hatred of whites and what whites have done to their people and land....it was to the point the Asian eyes was watering...i was the voice of reason saying..."its not all whites"....trust Arabs arent bombing white targets for the love....no matter what you think Asians dont particularly enjoy whites nuking their country and turning their kid to hookers..such as thailand and places....theres a burning hatred beneath the surface....


----------



## crowuber (Feb 16, 2018)

Ummm5487 said:


> Ive once had a car of co workers...
> One Arab one African one Chinese and one Hispanic....the convo was like a therapy session of them speaking on their hatred of whites and what whites have done to their people and land....it was to the point the Asian eyes was watering...i was the voice of reason saying..."its not all whites"....trust Arabs arent bombing white targets for the love....no matter what you think Asians dont particularly enjoy whites nuking their country and turning their kid to hookers..such as thailand and places....theres a burning hatred beneath the surface....


All of you sound mentally ill.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

crowuber said:


> All of you sound mentally ill.


Typical response


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

crowuber said:


> All of you sound mentally ill.


You really thought the world just love love love whites huh😁😁😁 you are a narcissistic psychopath...you only see a world that fits your narrative


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

crowuber said:


> Ask any other Houston driver about Gunspoint though, they'll tell you same stuff.


Yup, that's pretty much the straight story. I live in Houston, "inside the 610 Loop."

A LOT of Houston people refer to that area as Gunspoint. I used to work in an office on JFK Blvd close to Intercontinental Airport. One of my routes home went through Gunspoint. I had occasion to go to fast food restaurants there occasionally.

But it wasn't as bad as the Frenchy's chicken place on I-10, the one with the bulletproof glass at the inside counter.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Ummm5487 said:


> You really thought the world just love love love whites huh😁😁😁 you are a narcissistic psychopath...you only see a world that fits your narrative


And you're a racist of the highest caliber. And what is even worst, you're a whiny racist that blames whites for his failure in life.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

SpinalCabbage said:


> And you're a racist of the highest caliber. And what is even worst, you're a whiny racist that blames whites for his failure in life.


Show me where i blame ****** for anything mr i have low testosterone and act off emotion instead of logic....typical😀.......man up nancy!!!


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Ummm5487 said:


> Show me where i blame **** for anything mr i have low testosterone and act off emotion instead of logic....typical😀.......man up nancy!!!


You've done it throughout this entire thread.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

SpinalCabbage said:


> You've done it throughout this entire thread.


You going through menopause 😁


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Ummm5487 said:


> You going through menopause 😁


You're going to have to do much better than that.


----------



## Fischer Fan (Oct 19, 2020)

Ummm5487 said:


> Show me where i blame **** for anything mr i have low testosterone and act off emotion instead of logic....typical😀.......man up nancy!!!


What are you saying then? That all Asians are gay, or that all gays are Asian?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Could you children chill out a little bit? We were having a discussion about the names of subdivisions, and you BOYS started calling each other names.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Fischer Fan said:


> What are you saying then? That all Asians are gay, or that all gays are Asian?


Typical delusion


----------

